# Extension Tubes for Sigma 50mm 1.4 (for macro)



## psesinkclee (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm brand new to the forum, so bare with me 


I've got a Nikon D3000 and recently got a Sigma 50mm 1.4 prime.  I'd like to try some macro shots before diving in and getting a dedicated macro lens and was thinking of using extension tubes with it.

If I try this method out, what kind of extension tube / teleconverter should I get that will allow my camera body to still communicate with the lens (for AF and all the rest as well)?

Thanks a bunch,
Paul


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2010)

GOOD:
AETNKAF Pro Optic Auto Extension Tube Set for Nikon AF SLR Cameras with Full Exposure Capabilities.

BEST:AEXTUBEDGN Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Nikon AF Mount.


----------

